# Building my very first PC, needs a little help



## athulkrishnan97 (Sep 5, 2012)

After a long time I finally have scraped together enough for a PC and I'm looking forward to your opinion . What I'm planning to do is a ryzen build while trying to keep the budget as low as possible. I'm still a college student and funds are really hard to come by :smile:. These are the components I've selected, any feedback would be deeply appreciated.

I'll approximate the price to USD as I intend use amazon India and the price is in Indian rupees

*Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 3000Mhz - $73*

https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B07B4FRMGV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3BAHW605HKUQD&psc=1
*
Motherboard: MSI ProSeries B450M PRO-M2 -$100*

https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B07FJ8V8FV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A3V2EW7ECP49IZ&psc=1

*Processor: AMD Ryzen 5 YD1600BBAEBOX 3.2GHZ 6 Core AM4 Boxed -$186.28*

https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B06XNRQHG4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3V2EW7ECP49IZ&psc=1

*Graphics -MSI Nvidia GTX 1050 2GB (Previously bought)

PSU- Corsair 450W (Previously bought)*

I do have doubts regarding the case though. I am currently using a very old hp workstation (XW4600 to be exact) and was thinking whether I could use the same case for this build. It is an ATX case as far as I know and when I did my research, I came to know that a mATX mobo should fit in a ATX case. However this being a proprietary case, I do have some concerns. Hope you guys can share some insight.

Also, Would it be better if I went for an Intel build as the main purpose is to game on this system.

Thank You


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AMD will be fine for you to use and it's cheaper for your lower budget.

I would recommend changing the memory to a dual kit, such as a 2 x 4GB kit.

Could you post a picture of the inside of your case?


----------



## athulkrishnan97 (Sep 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> AMD will be fine for you to use and it's cheaper for your lower budget.
> 
> I would recommend changing the memory to a dual kit, such as a 2 x 4GB kit.
> 
> Could you post a picture of the inside of your case?


Thank you for your reply.

I had thought about going for the 2x4GB ram when I heard that ryzen performs better on dual channel ram but this mobo has only two ram slots and I wouldn't be able to add a ram stick if I wanted to upgrade in the future. Would that be a reasonable trade off to performance?


Here is the case 








https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B_f8lBWYHu5NDwL4zykdcDySZPzxb9_f
It is a bit dirty:grin:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

athulkrishnan97 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I had thought about going for the 2x4GB ram when I heard that ryzen performs better on dual channel ram but this mobo has only two ram slots and I wouldn't be able to add a ram stick if I wanted to upgrade in the future. Would that be a reasonable trade off to performance?
> 
> ...


You could go for a different motherboard that has 4 DDR4 DIMM slots, such as the one here https://www.amazon.in/ASUS-EX-A320M...qid=1546842909&sr=1-11&pi=AC_SX118_SY170_QL70 and it's even cheaper than your choice.


----------



## brandonK (Dec 24, 2018)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> AMD will be fine for you to use and it's cheaper for your lower budget.
> 
> I would recommend changing the memory to a dual kit, such as a 2 x 4GB kit.
> 
> Could you post a picture of the inside of your case?


Agree with masterchiefxx17 get a dual RAM.
But if you want to upgrade in future then is totally fine.

Anyways the build is quite good go with it.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's just day to day regular stuff, you could switch to a cheaper more power efficient processor like the Ryzen 200GE which is able to get by to do your regular stuff and some games can run in atleast medium - high mode..


----------

